
Breaking the x86 Instruction Set - jaybosamiya
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrksBdWcZgQ
======
jaybosamiya
Slides:
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter/blob/master/refer...](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter/blob/master/references/domas_breaking_the_x86_isa.pdf)

Related GitHub project (sandsifter):
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter)

Whitepaper:
[https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter/blob/master/refer...](https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/sandsifter/blob/master/references/domas_breaking_the_x86_isa_wp.pdf)

